
Show HN: An S3 backed web image gallery in Golang - asadjb
https://github.com/agile-leaf/50mm
======
asadjb
Hi. I created this small Go based web app because I couldn't find anything out
there that created web image galleries from just AWS S3 buckets. All the
existing solutions that I found need you to upload images via their web
interface.

I created this because I wanted to upload images to S3 in bulk, using
something like Cyberduck, and then have the image gallery created around those
images.

I'd love to hear your feedback on this. And any suggestions about this Show HN
as well, as this is my first one.

~~~
codegladiator
use the storage interface in rclone project and plugin all their backends in
one go. rclone is also in go.

~~~
asadjb
Thanks. If I understand correctly, rclone can clone from other providers to S3
right?

It's definitely something I'd use when I add imports from other backends to
50mm (this software).

